# Too much



## Imbri (Apr 26, 2018)

Is anyone else thinking that there is just too much going on? Events and games are fine, but it feels as though I'm constantly scrambling to keep up. I wish Nintendo would pace things out a bit more so we could relax and enjoy things a bit more.

Or maybe I'm just old.


----------



## boring (Apr 26, 2018)

I mean, right now I feel quite on top of my game and quite good but I have had this feeling during previous events where Nintendo is just going for too much at once. Honestly I completely get this, with fortune cookies and gulliver and the gyroid event and new rare catches and perfect fruit etc.
It's just a lot going on for some.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2018)

i do too. there's either nothing happening or 20 things at once. i need an inbetween


----------



## Garrett (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah, there's a lot going on but I'm playing less and less. I just log in once a day when the cookies reset, check on my campsite animals to upgrade the elegant amenities, and that's it.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 27, 2018)

For me, the only event is the gyroid scavenger hunt. I already crafted all the new clothes that were released, and all the new villagers are in my camp, so all I do is talk to them to get elegant essence, and look around for gyroids.


----------



## Durk (Apr 28, 2018)

I no longer play this game, but back when I did, I found the events to be too overwhelming. Most quests are too difficult and require a lot of effort, which casual players like me won't be able to keep up with. Especially considering you often only get a short period of time to complete the tasks and unlock all the items. Playing this game made me feel stressed, which I'm not looking for in an Animal Crossing game. So I quit.


----------



## Faedrah (Apr 29, 2018)

Durk said:


> I no longer play this game, but back when I did, I found the events to be too overwhelming. Most quests are too difficult and require a lot of effort, which casual players like me won't be able to keep up with. Especially considering you often only get a short period of time to complete the tasks and unlock all the items. Playing this game made me feel stressed, which I'm not looking for in an Animal Crossing game. So I quit.



This is exactly how I feel, too. I didn't even finish the last two gardening events, even though I really loved the stuff, but I work full time, and can't just drop everything to make sure I get all the items in the stupid tiny window of time, with the ridiculously low drop rates for the required items. It's very discouraging, and not at all enjoyable.


----------



## EdIwin3052 (Apr 29, 2018)

I agree. I’m an active player but still play casually and it always feels like I never have enough time to complete anything. A lot of the events say that they will return in the future so that’s the only hope I have for completing. The game does make you feel stressed especially with all the timers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2018)

There isn't really anything going on right now, but I'm inclined to agree since the gardening events especially cause me stress.  I go to school and come right home because I don't have a job or any extracurricular activities.  This gives me a decent amount of time to play PC every day, but still I barely finish catching enough creatures to get everything before the deadline.  Animal Crossing isn't supposed to be like this.


----------



## deuces (Apr 29, 2018)

too much is right imo. i had to read the announcements three times just to get the gist of whats going on, and i play the app religiously aha


----------



## arbra (Apr 30, 2018)

I agree....even when nothing is going on, or a very low maintence event like the gyrodite's, there is still all of the flower stuff that I need to grow and exchange for all of the items (potted plants, shirts, etc.)

There does not seem to be enough time in the day.

And now with the cookies, I have almost come to the conclusion that I will not be able to get everything, which for me is a HUGE heartbreak, but I just do not have the amount of cash that is required to get everything - and that is still up to luck even if I did 

I am just trying to find the hidden joys with the game, for me it is the elephant characters and trying to get pics of them all together doing a task.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (May 30, 2018)

In some ways, while I understand why the game is structured the way it is, I still find it frustrating. Animal Crossing is supposed to be like a refuge, but this just amps up the stress and other factors. this game is full time, which I don't have! And its hard to focus on the more general tasks of a game when I also have to think about the events. I wish Nintendo could give us a break, or at least more balance


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2018)

It kinda seems like they might have listened to this kind of feedback -- looks like the event pace has slowed down a little bit recently with no more overlapping of major events and at least a few days of nothing in-between them. At least compared to the overlapping insanity from earlier nearer this thread being created.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jun 2, 2018)

Justin said:


> It kinda seems like they might have listened to this kind of feedback -- looks like the event pace has slowed down a little bit recently with no more overlapping of major events and at least a few days of nothing in-between them. At least compared to the overlapping insanity from earlier nearer this thread being created.



Yeah, I agree that the pacing of events is much more reasonable now. I've actually had a few solid weeks to play casually and work on some long term projects like flower furniture and camper leveling. I do remember thinking it was a bit much when this thread was started. I think Nintendo was trying to keep players at max level interested, but that piling on of events left little time for core content to be worked on. They've struck a better balance now.


----------



## deuces (Jun 2, 2018)

digbys event came fast imo, but im not complaining- its my favorite so far!! i just hate checking back every 3 hours since i can only play on my moms locked ipad ('::


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sometimes I do feel like that. But I suppose it's all nintendo's way of making you feel like you need to spend money! Sorry, I just am salty about fortune cookies...


----------

